# Those D'oh moments!



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Well I went to the Bournemouth Air Festival last weekend, what a great event! Thanks to those who guided me on camera body lens combinations to take. 
Saturday I got the kit sorted and started walking away from the car, she says have you got spare batteries and cards, D'oh pick up spare cards, I was relying on gripped bodies to only need the batteries on board for the days shooting! They made it with loads in reserve. 
Sunday I'm in a nice little spot part way up the cliff shooting merrily away and get the CF FULL message, reach to my pocket, D'oh no spares much muttering and cursing and another photographer with Nikon gear noticed my distress and offered to lend me a card, thanks Kim, but I decided that the best way was to punish myself with a forced march back to the car for my own cards.
I discovered after the first ten to fifteen minutes of both days that I had left the ISO cranked up from the night before, D'oh, not critical but it does hurt image quality a bit when you don't need the high ISO. 
Seems about the only thing I got right was the carrying system, a Black Rapid Double fixed to the tripod feet, and OpTech 3/8 webbing on the body lugs with an OpTech utility loop on the belt loop of my trousers for security during the walk in and back. 
On the forced march back to the car I had that heart in the mouth moment when the shoulder strap went light by about the weight of the body, and I heard things rattle on the ground! Phew the body was swinging on the strap in front of my leg, I know exactly what happened, the phone in my pocket knocked the lens release and the walking action twisted the body off the lens. The rattle on the ground was the hot shoe cover had fallen out! 
I had read the posts about bodies dropping off lenses sometimes with catastrophic results and thought that it may have been a freak occurrence, I can tell you it happens easier than you might think, it fell off on the way back to the show too.

Let's just say I know why I will never be a professional! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 7, 2014)

Sounds like a normal day for most pro photogs.

I have seen quit a few over years attending weddings... lets say non would win a nobel prize anytime soon.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 8, 2014)

If I had a dollar for every time I forgot to turn mirror lock up off, I could afford the camera I really want. ;D

What's wrong with my camera?!?!?! 

Must be the nut behind the viewfinder (facepalm)


----------



## Zv (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn self timer gets me every time! 10 seconds of beeping and standing around like an idiot. Not cool.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 8, 2014)

No mistake is as timeless or universal as raising the camera to your eye, seeing nothing but black, then taking the lens cap off and trying again.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

Zv said:


> Damn self timer gets me every time! 10 seconds of beeping and standing around like an idiot. Not cool.


I've done that one a few times, but my painful D'oh moment has been watching my tripod (with camera & 400 f/5.6) tip over and the lens smash into rocks or concrete. TWICE. Had to replace the lens hood both times, but it could have been worse.

In terms of lens-camera separations, my 2x extender doesn't like to lock on the lens side. I didn't know that until my 1D X + 2x + 300 f/2.8 almost took a bath in the ocean. That was a few milliseconds of terror!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2014)

I dropped a camera at work...

I was 110 feet up an antenna tower and the camera's safety line was unattached. Did you know that a rebel will not survive a 110 foot drop onto a concrete pad?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 8, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Did you know that a rebel will not survive a 110 foot drop onto a concrete pad?



Scratch the lens did it? ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Don. 
I thought the engineering plastics used in Rebel bodies were supposed to be tough? 
I guess when you dropped it, it was more of a d'ooooohhhh! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> I dropped a camera at work...
> 
> I was 110 feet up an antenna tower and the camera's safety line was unattached. Did you know that a rebel will not survive a 110 foot drop onto a concrete pad?


----------



## tolusina (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ....... watching my tripod (with camera & 400 f/5.6) tip over and the lens smash into rocks or concrete....


 
Lens over leg my friend.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 9, 2014)

I had my camera bag in the trunk of a car. I had been in it to get something and didn't bother zipping it; imagine getting it out of the car and upright watching it split open...

Fortunately I was an inch away from the back bumper and was able to squish it shut until I could free up a hand to secure it. I know what it sounds like to drop a red ring of debt, doesn't mean I want to hear it again!

Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Jim. 
Having a quick read during my coffee break, just finished choking on my coffee, this made me laugh, thanks! 

Cheers, Graham. 
Edit, Oops it was the red ring of debt that made me laugh not breaking the lens, hope you didn't think that!



Jim Saunders said:


> I know what it sounds like to drop a red ring of debt, doesn't mean I want to hear it again!
> 
> Jim


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

tolusina said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ....... watching my tripod (with camera & 400 f/5.6) tip over and the lens smash into rocks or concrete....
> ...


Never leave your baby alone . It was the wind that got it one time that got it while I was packing up my gear, and my own stupidity the other time...



Jim Saunders said:


> red ring of debt


Great one!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 9, 2014)

Zv said:


> Damn self timer gets me every time! 10 seconds of beeping and standing around like an idiot. Not cool.



Got me few times.......LOL ;D


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 9, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> No mistake is as timeless or universal as raising the camera to your eye, seeing nothing but black, then taking the lens cap off and trying again.



This is probably the #1 reason why I upgraded to SLRs from my (pre-Live View) P&S bodies, with their separate viewfinders: too many photos of nothing, because I left the lens cap on. Have also unintentionally left the self-timer on, on more than one occasion.

Went to an outdoor arena a couple of months ago, all set to capture a few choice images of one of my friend's performances (community theater). Camera, two lenses, monopod, spare batteries ... no memory cards! None in the body, none in the bag, none in my pockets (and none in the car, either!). The only thing that garnered more attention from the members of the audience around me than my setting up the gear, was my breaking it back down and putting it all away before the performance even started!


----------



## niteclicks (Sep 9, 2014)

+1 on the timer, also did a factory reset on the 5DmkIII to play with magic lantern. Before I had put my settings back in a storm came though and I got some amazing lighting shots ( I thought). Went to download and 200 shots took less than a minute ? Yep, 5DmkIII defaults to jpeg not raw, some nice pictures but they would have been GREAT photographs.


----------



## jsexton (Sep 9, 2014)

Had my loaded bag on the kitchen cabinet against the wall. 7d, 5d, 100-400, 17-40, 24-70, 135 and a bunch of flashes all loaded up for a road trip. Didn't realize my wife had gotten into it to grab batteries. Grabbed the strap and went to swing it up on my shoulder. Gripped 5d with the 24-70 mounted on it came loose, made a graceful arc and hit the hardwood floor. Lens cap and hood popped off and went one way, lens and camera bounced across the floor. My stomach hit the floor about the same time. Picked up the camera with shaking hands, powered it up and fired off a couple test shots. All blurry in the LCD, I mean completely out of focus. Had the lens on manual focus and didn't realize it, panicked for about 5 minutes before I noticed that little item. Switched to AF and shot half a dozen shots around the house. Every thing was razor sharp and I've carried the same camera and lens for the last two years with no issues. I was very lucky, and now I double strap my cameras in the bag and always check to make sure the zipper is closed up tight.


----------



## shining example (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Of course you can also do what I do, and keep your camera tethered to you (via the strap) when you have it on your tripod. Then you can, perched on a rock by the ocean on a windy day, reach awkwardly around to the front (because you don't want to detach the camera from either the strap or the tripod, believing that this teetering chain of gear represents some form of safety), fumble for several minutes with your newly acquired Lee ND grad filter, and then succumb to the sense of self-inflicted inevitability as your equally new Little Stopper hits the rocks with a resounding crack because you were trying to slide the ND grad into the same slot.

There was also that time I was shooting on a dock, took the camera off the tripod and put the tripod behind me. "Don't put the tripod there", I remember thinking, "you'll knock it off the dock". Which, about five seconds later, I did. Luckily the tide was out, or it might well have been gone for good, but I was covered in mud and thoroughly bereft of any dignity by the time I had retrieved it.


----------



## Zv (Sep 9, 2014)

That awkward moment when someone hands you a P&S to take their pic and you instictively start to raise it towards your eye before realizing it doesn't have a ruddy viewfinder. Best you can do is pretend you're fiddling with the controls and look at the screen intently like a "pro".

I actually also did this when I first got my EOS M. Luckily it was in my house so no one saw it! A few minutes later I was frustrated when I couldn't find the playback zoom button. (EOS M owners will understand that last one).


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

shining example, in my case, I left the tripod many feet away, and it was too far to catch or stay strapped to - but I won't make that mistake again!



Zv said:


> A few minutes later I was frustrated when I couldn't find the playback zoom button. (EOS M owners will understand that last one).


I still have that problem! Dammit, why does my camera have to work like a phone!!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> I discovered after the first ten to fifteen minutes of both days that I had left the ISO cranked up from the night before, D'oh, not critical but it does hurt image quality a bit when you don't need the high ISO.



Something like this is bound to happen sooner or later, you cannot check up on everything esp. when in a hurry. That's why I programed my Magic Lantern build to automate as much as possible so I can concentrate on the fewer things left.

One classic 'doh" moment with me was brushing at the back dial and turning the exposure compensation to +3 or similar. Since I change the ec often using the lock is no option. Nowadays I've coded a small module for ML that lets me limit the ec settings I can chose - if I go below -1 or above +1, it automatically stops there.

Lesson: Fool me once, shame on you Canon, fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I discovered after the first ten to fifteen minutes of both days that I had left the ISO cranked up from the night before, D'oh, not critical but it does hurt image quality a bit when you don't need the high ISO.
> ...


Here's another wrong setting one - f/11 for landscape - switch lens, still at f/11 for wildlife. Not a good setting - and I missed out on the best parts of this sequence because of motion blur:


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's another wrong setting one - f/11 for landscape - switch lens, still at f/11 for wildlife.



Whatdoyaknow, of course you're not the only one. Without repeating myself too much, I've also solved this problem with Magic Lantern: I programed my auto_iso module to remember the lens settings, so it automatically selects a deepter dof or slower shutter if I screw on my landscape 17-40L than my wildlife 70-300L. I just grew tired of changing the same settings again and again, and the dslr is a computer after all.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another wrong setting one - f/11 for landscape - switch lens, still at f/11 for wildlife.
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 9, 2014)

learning to use my new 70d and not noticing the vid was pressed and in live view taking a movie of my turning the camera all over trying to see if I had the lens cap on a 10-22 lens.

and no I want show the short vid of it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> That's awesome!



As I always point out, you big 1dx people don't know what you're missing .

It took me quite a while to learn how to program the Canon DryOS and ML in C, but now I can do just about everything with it. Unfortunately ML cannot access the phase af system or viewfinder, but playing around with tv/av/ec/iso and relocating keys is most of what I want to achieve.

Another thing I just added today: If I raise iso (and thus lower the available dynamic range) ML automatically underexposes a bit for highlight safety by lowering the exposure compensation. This is also something I kept doing manually: raise ec to ettr on low iso, but too often I got clipped whites once I switched to a faster shutter speed.


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Sep 9, 2014)

My worst D'oh moment was back in the film days. During our wedding I was picking up tips from our photographer. One of them was to set a custom function so that the film would not rewind all the way back into the canister. Made sense. Until we went on a whale watch some time later and while on the boat I must have tried to change film, saw that the roll "didn't advance right", so I loaded it again. Needless to say, it was the roll I already shot and I double exposed pretty much all of my shots from the trip.

The other thing I tend to do is leave the card in a reader connected to my computer. My favorite time was getting up for sunrise freezing and tired, only to find out that the card is back in the reader at the hotel 45 minutes away. Now I keep an extra card or 2 connected to my next strap just in case.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine is the two second timer. I tend to use this for tripod work rather than cable. Unlike leaving mirror lock up on, where at least something happens when you press the shutter, with two second delay nothing happens. So I press a little further. Still nothing. Further still - ah! It fires. So I try again, same sequence. "OMG my shutter release is going the way of a 40D" thinks I. On one occasion a few years ago it never twigged what was causing the problem so I kept working with it like that for the whole session :-[


----------



## NancyP (Sep 9, 2014)

The dangerous near-disasters have to do with not tightening various parts of the support or carriage apparatus. I have become accustomed to frequently checking and tightening the Cotton Carrier "button" attached to the L bracket that fits in the slot of the vest (they provide a "key" on a cord attached to the vest). Also I pay attention to the tightness of the screw clamp attachment to the head (it isn't Loctited in, I probably should apply user-breakable Loctite "blue"), it loosens occasionally. And always I check tightness of clamp to L bracket/lens plate before letting go of the camera. 

Otherwise, I have the usual d'ohs : forget to check ISO, forget to get off (or on) manual exposure, bracketing error (did I take 3 or 5 or whatever?), and the classic, forgot I was on 2-sec or 10-sec delay. I too use the delay when I am without the wired release (and do I have the three pin versus the single pin version in my pocket?). I often use a compact Sigma DP Merrill camera for shooting (just in case) when hiking with minimal weight and a travel tripod - there IS NO wired or wireless release on the DP Merrills, so 2 sec or 10 sec delay is the "remote" release option.


----------



## pwp (Sep 10, 2014)

The _Big D'oh Moment_ came for me on my first job with my then brand new 1Ds in late 2002. The purchase coincided with a switch to an all-RAW workflow. After shooting jpegs with the 6.3 megapixel D60, a 256Mb and a huge  512Mb CF card were enough for most jobs. I shot economically then, a flow-on from film days.

The 12 megapixel 1Ds RAW files filled the cards in no time at all leaving me red-faced with an annoyed, barely understanding client who I never heard from again. It was messy. Sigh...They would have been within their rights to sue me.

Most d'oh moments have a silver lining, and for me it was the importance of never being caught short on card capacity, battery capacity and so on. CF cards were expensive in 2002, but losing a client has implications way beyond the few hundred dollars cost of extra cards or portable download HDD device. 

-pw


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Wow I feel a little less foolish now I know I am not alone! 
I did have 3 other D'oh moments, one was the mode dial got spun to the green box, took a while to work out why BBF quit working! :-[ and the AF/MF button got slid to MF on both lenses, knew what to look for after the first lens! 
The last one was forgetting to put the shutter speed back up after trying to get prop blur, damn no props on the Vulcan!
All these mistakes over a 2 day session, yep not going to quit my day job! 

Marsu, your automation sounds very enterprising, do we all need to learn to code to achieve this, or is it a settings thing? 
I'm guessing learn to code as I don't recall seeing any settings like you use in my O.T.S. ML version. :'(

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 10, 2014)

One of my bylines could be: I shoot, therefore I D'oh...
First I had the Canon EOS 50D'oh, and now I have my 7D'oh. The sum of that should come pretty close to what I have "achieved". I have done a few of yours, but a true D'oh-master goes his own ways to find a higher level of stooopido.

Examples:
* For a while I had a habit of checking if my lenscap was on, not by being smart and tilting the camera to look into the hood to see if it was on. Oh no, I reached in with my fingers trying to pinch the imaginary cap to check. You can guess the result.
* A double-D'oh was when I rested my 50/1.4 on a fallen tree while shifting to some other glass. The lens slid off and bounced a few times on branches and then on some moss to make sure the cap came off and the lens could stand deeply in the moss with the front element against it. The second D'oh of that was that it was my Sigma and it didn't show any signs of being scratched or damaged at all. So I couldn't get that final reason to justify me getting rid of that bastard glass.
* 2.5 months ago when my 400mm tipped over and bounced against a few rocks, together with my 7D, before landing in a nice mixture of clay, sand and water.

Any of you guys that care to lend me one of those nice Otuses? Huh? Hey, guys! Don't run away...


----------



## shining example (Sep 10, 2014)

I do the two-second timer thing so often it doesn't even merit a "d'oh" anymore, just a "not this again" eyeroll...

Speaking of remote controls, though... I use a wireless remote control. The receiver takes a CS2 battery which I always remove when I'm not using it as it _will_ turn itself on and empty the battery when carried around in a gear bag. The transmitter uses one of those flat batteries and needs to be opened up with a screwdriver to change it, but it doesn't usually turn itself on in my bag, or else it doesn't use much battery power when it does - either way, it's never been a problem. But I always keep spare batteries of both types and a tiny screwdriver with my gear, just in case.

Thus well prepared, I set out early one morning to shoot the sunrise. I arrived, bleary-eyed and shivering, at the location from which I was hoping to shoot, set up my gear, fumbled out my remote, inserted the battery for the receiver, connected it, turned it on, turned on the transmitter... nope. Nothing. Dead. So I fumbled out the spare battery and the tiny screwdriver, and took a good look at the transmitter... at which point I realised that it was all well and good having a spare battery and a tiny screwdriver to hand, but opening up a small device held together by tiny screws outdoors in the cold and dark is not a feasible operation, at least not if you're hoping to put said device back together again afterwards.

The real d'oh here, of course, was that I had thought several times over the preceding days that I really should check the battery in the transmitter because I hadn't used it for a while. It would have taken all of two seconds, but somehow, I didn't...

And the sunrise was rubbish too.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 10, 2014)

Too_Many_Hobbies said:


> My worst D'oh moment was back in the film days.



Ugg, Don't get me started on the film loading experiences with my AE-1

Far too many outings where I come back and wonder why it only took a few winds to rewind an entire roll of film (facepalm).

Not only do you not get any photographs, you waste a whole roll of film (extracting the leader is not an easy task).

Everything I learned about swearing, I learned from my AE-1. ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 10, 2014)

That last double quote reminded me of another D'oh from my very early analogue days. Dad's camera and it was loaded with a 24 exp film. Counter was on 24-25 or some such, and I knew he regularly milked 27 or 28 frames out of those films. So I decided to play around a little with those last frames, but first I found a little recessed button that looked interesting - obviously it had to be pushed. Nothing happened. Oh, well, lets find something to shoot instead. I did.
But a button like that had to DO something. I better press it again, and look more carefully if something happens someplace on the camera. Nope, njet, nada. Ok, I give up, I crank it up again and I shoot instead.
I never figured out on my own that it was the button that released the forwarding of the film so that you could crank up the necessary springs and do multiple exposures. We got back a film with one very artsy, and very bright, shot on it - 3 overlayed normal exposures on top of each other.


----------



## axtstern (Sep 23, 2014)

My classic is to have the bracket on for HDR and forgetting to reset it.
No issue if I will take the next picture because from camera behaviour I know what I made wrong but...
Sometimes my wife will take the camera over and just do on shot (the proper light level one) Than I will get the camera back and either have a dark or blown picture of a situation that can't be repeated.

Another one: Ye olde Sigma design with the switch and the clutch for AF. I you take a Sigma 24mm 1.8 out of a tight backpack you most likely will grab the lens and the friction of the surrounding cloth will pull the clutch to MF. The Canon reflex to flick the AF switch will now put you in the 2nd of altogether 4 possible combinations of which 3 are not favourable. That chaos can be multiplied if you also enlarged if your dioptic adaption wheel is a little to loose and you have dialled a -3 by taking the camera out of the bag. When using the 60D together with old Sigmas I usually start like a pilot: Switch check, Clutch check ....

And my last one: having my M usually in a modus where the screen shows as little buttons as possible I sometimes do a change and forget that now much more of the touchscreen is primed to do changes to the camera setup. M hangs from the strap, screen touches my body and chaos theory unfolds. Each touch starting the sleep timer for the touch screen again. The moment for a glorious picture arrives and your camera is set to 5 sec shutter speed at ISO 3200 and f 2.0 with AF beep and 2 second self timer delay with face detection.


----------



## LaetitiaOUI (Sep 24, 2014)

Every weekend i used to go to see this web site, as i wish for enjoyment.
Love the site, and keep on keeping on! ;D
______________________________________
coque pour Wii adaptateur wii U


----------



## Kahuna (Sep 26, 2014)

Would you consider this a D'oh moment. (or DUMB moment)

Years ago my niece was writing a report on the Hearst Castle. Trying to get enough points for Uncle of the Year award I decided that I should take the niece to the Hearst Castle just to let her see it first hand. We had a wonderful time and took many shots for her report. So for no D'oh. We ended the day by visiting the pier down at the San Simeon bay/harbor. A beautiful sail boat was passing and my niece wanted to get a picture so without thought I handed her my "first" 5D classic (w/24-105 w/grip w/batteries). She steadied the camera on the wooden hand rail and started snapping a few photos. Camera still perched she was examining her results and got a tad bit too excited and....yep, splash.

All I could do was laugh ....


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Kahuna. 
D'oh is as close as I can get, I can't spell the  oh what the hell, I'll try, that was a (in a soprano voice) aaiirrrgghh moment! Or something like that! ;D
Sorry for your loss, that wasn't your camera that was shown after being recovered from the sea a while back was it? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kahuna said:


> Would you consider this a D'oh moment. (or DUMB moment)
> 
> Years ago my niece was writing a report on the Hearst Castle. Trying to get enough points for Uncle of the Year award I decided that I should take the niece to the Hearst Castle just to let her see it first hand. We had a wonderful time and took many shots for her report. So for no D'oh. We ended the day by visiting the pier down at the San Simeon bay/harbor. A beautiful sail boat was passing and my niece wanted to get a picture so without thought I handed her my "first" 5D classic (w/24-105 w/grip w/batteries). She steadied the camera on the wooden hand rail and started snapping a few photos. Camera still perched she was examining her results and got a tad bit too excited and....yep, splash.
> 
> All I could do was laugh ....


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2014)

Kahuna said:


> Camera still perched she was examining her results and got a tad bit too excited and....yep, splash.



Oh my, that is indeed memorable, I imagine moments like this appear rather surreal at the time: "Wasn't there just a camera sitting on this pole"? Actually I imagined something like this happening to me, and with my current budget constraints I see me diving after the camera


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 26, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Wow I feel a little less foolish now I know I am not alone!
> I did have 3 other D'oh moments, one was the mode dial got spun to the green box, took a while to work out why BBF quit working! :-[ and the AF/MF button got slid to MF on both lenses, knew what to look for after the first lens!
> The last one was forgetting to put the shutter speed back up after trying to get prop blur, damn no props on the Vulcan!
> ...



Graham,

You will never be alone in any field of human endeavour with such moments. I've had a few of them myself but earlier this year I was taking pictures on a suspension bridge in Bristol, UK. Guy nearby had a 70-200 Mk II on his camera, didn't seem to know much about it mind. He went to switch lenses leaving his big, white, gorgeous lens on the side of the bridge. While he mucked about getting a wider angle lens on his partner turned round catching his big, white, gorgeous lens with her enormous handbag. He didn't even know what happened. I stood there open mouthed and even debated whether I should try jumping off the bridge to try and catch it ! 

They then proceeded to argue about whose fault it was and I think most of us stood around agreed with both of them!


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm surprised this one hasn't come up, after all who hasn't done it?

I went out to shoot some scenes with shadows in it the other day and half way through my time I suddenly realised I was using a Canon sensor rather than going out to buy a Sony or Nikon. I realised to my horror that everyone around me had realised my silly mistake so of course there was nothing for it but to re-format the card with all those wasted shots on it. Then crawl off home hoping that there was no-one who knew me in the crowd of laughing onlookers.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Sep 26, 2014)

Before I changed this menu setting, I had many moments where I was taking pics thinking I was getting great stuff, only to realize I didn't have a card in my camera. Luckily I chimp way more than I should so I didn't get too far into the shoot before realizing. Glad you can turn this feature off.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi fragilesi. 
I like that sense of humour, gave me a chuckle. 
Please would the DRones leave it at that, this is not a posting about DR, whilst this post was humorous there is no need to hijack this thread with the incessant DRone. 
Thank you for your respect of this request. 

Was the second incident the Clifton suspension bridge? I suspect that a fall in to water from that height would be instantly fatal for the lens, and possibly anyone who thought they could rescue it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



fragilesi said:


> I'm surprised this one hasn't come up, after all who hasn't done it?
> 
> I went out to shoot some scenes with shadows in it the other day and half way through my time I suddenly realised I was using a Canon sensor rather than going out to buy a Sony or Nikon. I realised to my horror that everyone around me had realised my silly mistake so of course there was nothing for it but to re-format the card with all those wasted shots on it. Then crawl off home hoping that there was no-one who knew me in the crowd of laughing onlookers.
> 
> ...


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Sep 26, 2014)

1. Leaving in in timer mode: Every.Single.Time.
2. I was in a hotel room chimping in bed right before falling asleep. Finished looking at pics, and casually tossed the camera to the empty bed next to me...Somehow the rules of physics changed for a split second, my 7D bounce straight back toward me and SMASH right on floor. Luckily, it must have landed directly on the 50 1.8 I had on it. Smashed it to bits. Camera fine That lens was the best $80 I ever spent, right up to the end.
3. Leaving lens cap on. Why does this happen ONLY WHEN THERE ARE TEENAGERS AROUND TO MOCK YOU FOR IT?!?
4. Spent a few days shooting around outer banks, filling up two 32GB cards. Got home, ran my script to move files to local directory...Somehow (and it is a mystery to this day), the FW was set to start numbering from 0001 with a new card, so the shots from the second card overwrite the pics from the first! Had to spend some cash on a CF recovery app, which worked like a champ, btw. WHEW!
5. Didn't have right gear b/c I didn't want to carry it. So many times my wife volunteers to carry it so she doesn't hear my griping. Win/Win!


----------



## Kaorin (Sep 26, 2014)

Greetings from Japan. I signed up to share some D'oh moments with you:

See how many items you can check off from my shopping list of stupid.

1. Left memory card in PC at home -Check!
2. Camera feels lighter than usual. It must be because I'm buff from all that working out. No battery! -Check!
3. Everything is black. Lens cap! -Check! (lens cap promptly thrown away)
4. Everything looks like a thermonuclear detonation. Mode dial changed itself to 'M'. -Check!
5. Fully charged battery is now flat. Camera bouncing against beergut activated Live view. -Check! (live view disabled with extreme predjudice)
6. Changing a lens in Hawaii. Sudden dust storm fills 40D with sand. AF now intermittantly works. -Check!
7. Buying one of those sensor cleaning pens to clean sand off my 40D's sensor. Sensor now covered in flakey black crap from sensor cleaning pen. -Check!
8. Climbing a waterfall in the Philippines. Guide says 'don't stand on the rocks with moss, they're really slippery'. While gingerly tapping one with my foot... Whoosh! 17-40 takes full brunt of being smashed into a rock, 40D plunged into large puddle. Tourists laugh. -Check!
9. 17-40 now has lens filter permanently attached as lens filter is more 'oval' than 'circular' after lens rock interfacing. -Check.
10. Christmas eve: Try to be romantic. Wife has an epic strop and storms off leaving *my* S95 on the wall where we were sitting. Even though Japan is pretty much the safest country in the world and no-one steals stuff ever, someone nicks it. Wifey goes out looking for it on Christmas day. It's my fault Christmas is ruined  -Check!


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 26, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi fragilesi.
> I like that sense of humour, gave me a chuckle.
> Please would the DRones leave it at that, this is not a posting about DR, whilst this post was humorous there is no need to hijack this thread with the incessant DRone.
> Thank you for your respect of this request.
> ...



Yes on both counts. It was just an attempt to help lighten the mood and not to be taken in any way seriously of course.

And yes the Clifton Suspension Bridge was indeed the place. I must head back there with a tripod as it's a good place for photos, if only they would put blue dye in the water ;D. The guy who lost the lens looked like he could afford it mind, definitely a more money than sense case!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 26, 2014)

dawgfanjeff said:


> I was in a hotel room chimping in bed right before falling asleep.



(covering eyes) TMI TMI (think happy thoughts)

;D


----------



## Tanispyre (Sep 26, 2014)

I remember one time I was doing Couple's photos at a college dance, and I plugged my strobe into my FP sync port instead of my X sync port, so I ended up with big black section at the bottom of my image. Lets just say I ended up doing a lot of cropping over the next week.


----------



## e17paul (Oct 2, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another wrong setting one - f/11 for landscape - switch lens, still at f/11 for wildlife.
> ...



I wish that cameras remembered the last used aperture for each lens. That was a standard feature when the aperture was set by the ring on the lens, and a minor annoyance to me with any modern camera.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 2, 2014)

e17paul said:


> .........
> I wish that cameras remembered the last used aperture for each lens. That was a standard feature when the aperture was set by the ring on the lens, and a minor annoyance to me with any modern camera........


I miss aperture rings too, a lot.
Ergonomically, they were just about perfect. They just about forced one into holding a camera correctly, camera body supported in the left hand, fingertips on the aperture ring. 
Stop down preview worked so very well on all cameras that had stop down preview, camera didn't even have to be on.
I like how Fuji has brought them back, Canon's multi function ring on S95s and such is pretty cool too though still not the same.


----------



## Omni Images (Oct 2, 2014)

Hiked out to a waterfall with mate, taking digital and using Linhof 617s film camera.
Finishing up taking shots about to pack up and take Linhof off the tripod .... mate goes, can you take a shot of me with the waterfall in background .... so instead of taking camera off tripod ... I turn around and take a few shots of him with digital camera .... gust of wind blows hard ..... I see the look in my mates face as the Linhof is blown over behind/beside me, I turn to see it hit the ground and watch the lens break in half and leaf shutter parts scatter in the wind.
It took the repairers 3 attempts to get a new shutter from Linhof, as they are not made anymore and they are getting very rare now, they kept on saying no we don't have any .. anyway 6 months and a thousand dollars later all good...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 3, 2014)

Putting the bodies and lenses together. Set the 50D with the 10-22 on my jacket in the van. I'm looking in the bag getting the other camera body and lens. The jacket slowly compresses and made an exit ramp to the concrete 4 feet down. The body had the mount attached with the rest of the lens pieces scatter under the van. Gathered up the wreckage and bagged it. Got a CPS Gold membership.($100) Got a ton of goodies in the mail as a welcome gift. I sent the 10-22 in on a Thursday and got it back Tuesday. Lens looked brand new! Checked it out and was perfect. I was not looking forward to opening the piece of paper with the billing. After a few days, I unfolded the paper. $59.00 Surely this is wrong. I called CPS. The bill was correct. They replaced the bayonet, inner lens group, auto-focus assembly, iris diaphragm assembly, and rear barrel. The tech said the front lens group was still good. I had the lens shade on, so that saved it.
CPS was good to me 



Canon 10-22mm Lens- forced disassembly by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Omni, Keith. 
I feel your pain, it must be horrible to experience treasured equipment breakage, especially when you know it was avoidable, but then hindsight is 20/20 vision! How much easier it would be without "if only I'd...."
Only last weekend I was in the local copse, and set up for a picture for the within forests post, turned round to check on my friend, looked back to my gear to see it topple forwards, fortunately it was setup for low level so it was a very low level incident and the thin coverage on the ground was sufficient to cushion the impact and turn it in to a humorous incident! Scary for a moment though and strangely it must have been captured on high speed gear as I can review the incident in slow mo in my head! 
Thanks to all who are contributing, sharing moments it can be hard to fess up to! :-[

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been grumbling about a Sony NEX5 that was dying on me. I was getting weird battery depleted and can't find the lens messages. I took the lens off, put the body in a plastic bag and set the damned thing on a shelf. I have two of the wee-mirrorless cameras so all was not lost.

After waiting a few too many months I sent a message to Sony and asked them where to send the body in for repair. They replied with a nice list of instructions in three clearly delineated steps. First, reset the camera back to factory defaults and see if the problem persists.

Well... DOH!

The silly thing now works like a champ. I probably scrambled things in memory a little by doing a firmware upgrade. But who knows? Try as I might, I can't get it to act like the electronics are dying.

I guess I have no reason to be pissed off at Sony any longer. Why I'd not thought about reseting to factory defaults is beyond me. Some times I wonder what industry I worked in all those years. LOL!!!


----------

